# [RISOLTO] Problema con la configurazione dei fonts per Xorg

## Ulven101

Salve a tutti,

è la prima volta (di 3 tentativi) che riesco nella generazione del kernel e, finalmente, ho capito come funziona X11 e compagnia al livello di kernel e moduli. Per me arrivare fin qui è un gran risultato, ma non è abbastanza.

Ho installato fluxbox, configurato .xinitrc e xorg.conf per far partire xorg-server e il window manager. 

Ora però mi ritrovo con i font dei programmi, eccetto quelli del menu di fluxbox, quelli di eterm, quelli delle pagine web visualizzate da firefox, piccolissimi, quasi illeggibili.

Il problema è limitato a X11, dato che il terminale funziona e si vede alla perfezione.

Preciso che mi sono limitato a configurare xorg.conf affinchè l'interfaccia partisse, dato che ho sempre odiato con tutte le mie forze questo file.

```
#Il mio xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   #FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   #Fontpath      "/usr/share/fonts/liberation-fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1368x768_75.00"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1400x900" #"1368x768_75.00"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Last edited by Ulven101 on Mon Mar 08, 2010 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> è la prima volta (di 3 tentativi) che riesco nella generazione del kernel e, finalmente, ho capito come funziona X11 e compagnia al livello di kernel e moduli. Per me arrivare fin qui è un gran risultato, ma non è abbastanza. 

 

Ciao, benvenuto in Gentoo.   :Wink: 

ciao, il tuo problema è molto simile ad un'altro discusso poco tempo fa.

In generale ti consiglierei di seguire in modo pedissequo le guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml che sono presenti sul sito.

nel frattempo che cerco la discussione, ti ricordo la seguente cosa:

Xorg non necessità più del file xorg.conf dalla versione 1.5 in poi (segui la guida relativa e capirai come fare) http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

-------------------

credo che un problema simile sia stato affrontato qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815079-highlight-fluxbox+font.html

----------

## Ulven101

 *Quote:*   

> nel frattempo che cerco la discussione, ti ricordo la seguente cosa:
> 
> Xorg non necessità più del file xorg.conf dalla versione 1.5 in poi (segui la guida relativa e capirai come fare) http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  non c'è più religione

Comunque appena avrò un attimo di tempo mi ci dedico

----------

## Ulven101

Ok, non ci sto capendo piu nulla 

Adesso e partita pure la tastiera, dato che non riesco a impostarla a italiana (si vede dalla mancanza di accenti, scusate)

Non riesco a capire dove sbagli, non capisco dove inserire le informazione per la tastiera nelle fdi di hal, non capisco perche le inserisco, riavvio e non cambia nulla... che stress

----------

## Ulven101

Ho mandato a farsi benedire hal e ho impostato xorg.conf

Mi era sfuggita l'opzione DisplaySize sotto "Monitor" che regola la grandezza dei caratteri (DisplaySize 370 277 #per 1400x900)

Grazie dell'aiuto

----------

